# Ebay Geld gezahlt, Ware nie angekommen, nächste Schritte?



## Plattenputzer (12 Oktober 2004)

Wäre schön, von euch ein paar Meinungen dazu zu hören:

Am 7.10 Computer bei Ebay-Verkäufer ersteigert, der noch null Bewertungen hatte. Vorher per Mail angefragt, ob Barzahlung bei Abholung ok wäre.
Verkäufer war einverstanden, es stellte sich aber heraus, dass der Ort nicht wie von mir geglaubt, ca 100 km entfernt war, sondern ca 600. 
Also nach telephonischer Rücksprache Geld plus 20 Euro für UPS-Versand überwiesen. 
Nach einigen Mails hin und her am 27.9 Mail vom Verkäufer, Ware wäre am 24.9 per UPS versendet worden.
Am 28.9 Mail von mir an ihn, er solle mir den Identcode der Sendung mitteilen, damit ich bei UPS nachforschen kann.
Am 29.9 Mail von ihm, er würde am nächsten Tag den Identcode mitteilen.
Danach, trotz mehrerer Mails von mir, keine Antwort mehr. Auch ans Handy geht keiner mehr.
Am 1.10 Mail von mir in dem ich mitteile, vom Vertrag zurückzutreten und eine Frist bis zum 10.10. setze, mir das Geld zurück zu überweisen. 
Wieder keine Reaktion.
In der Zwischenzeit habe ich erfahren, dass der Verkäufer kein registriertes Mitglied bei Ebay mehr ist.
Das stinkt doch gewaltig. 
Fragen: 
Ich will jetzt per Einschreiben eine letzte Frist für die Rückzahlung setzen und danach, falls wieder keine Reaktion, einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid anleiern. 
Was sollte ich beachten, kostet das was, brauche ich einen Anwalt dazu? 
Falls die Adresse, die ich von Ebay bekommen habe ein Fake ist, wie schwer ist es, über die Kontonummer an die richtige zu kommen? 
Lohnt es sich, parallel eine Strafanzeige zu machen?
Danke im voraus für möglichst viele Meinungen.
D.


----------



## Teleton (12 Oktober 2004)

Was immer Du machst nicht vergessen den Ebay-Käuferschutz einschalten
http://pages.ebay.de/help/confidence/problems-fraud.html
Wenn Du diese Voraussetzungen einhält bekommst Du relativ einfach bis zu 175 Euro erstattet.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2004)

Weiß nicht, ob mein letztes Post übermittelt wurde.
(Anmeldungsproblem)
Aber: 
Natürlich wäre es nett, wenn Ebay aus Kulanz mir einen Teil des Schadens ersetzen würde. Aber den eigentlichen Schaden hat doch der Verkäufer, der nicht lieferte, verursacht..
Bitte:
Wenn jemand Erfahrungen hat, wie vorzugehen zum Erfolg führt, bitte schreiben. 
D.


----------



## Reducal (13 Oktober 2004)

@ Plattenputzer, war das ein neuer Rechner und wieviel hast Du dafür bezahlt? Ist der Verkäufer privat oder gewerblich. Poste doch mal die Artikelnummer, damit man sich ein Bild von der Auktion machen kann.



			
				Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will jetzt per Einschreiben eine letzte Frist für die Rückzahlung setzen und danach, falls wieder keine Reaktion, einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid anleiern.
> Was sollte ich beachten, kostet das was, brauche ich einen Anwalt dazu?
> Falls die Adresse, die ich von Ebay bekommen habe ein Fake ist, wie schwer ist es, über die Kontonummer an die richtige zu kommen?


Du kannst natürlich selbst weiter rum wurschteln, aber wenn Du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung hast, solltest Du (spätestens nach einem letzten Anschreiben) einen Anwalt beauftragen.
Du hast von Ebay eine Adresse erhalten - mehr wirst Du in Deiner ungünstigen Position nicht herausschlagen können. Den Kaufbetrag hattest Du doch an ein Konto überwiesen - schon allein hier wird Dir jede Bank die Auskunft über den Kontoinhaber verweigern. Deshalb...





			
				Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnt es sich, parallel eine Strafanzeige zu machen?


...würde ich eine Anzeige bei den Strafverfolgungsbehörden befürworten. Über einen gerichtlichen Beschluss erhalten ermittelnde Behörden die Auskunft über den Kontoinhaber und diese Daten wiederum kann ein eingeschalteter Anwalt über ein Ersuchen zur Akteneinsichtnahme nutzen. Beachte aber, dass Die Behörden Dir nicht zu Deinem Geld verhelfen werden, die zivile Sache muss stets parallel betrieben werden.


			
				verwirrter Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber den eigentlichen Schaden hat doch der Verkäufer, der nicht lieferte, verursacht..


...ob wirklich ein Schaden entstanden ist, wirst Du wahrscheinlich noch aussitzen müssen - womöglich wird nach Deinen Brief die Ware ja doch noch gesendet und das Ganze löst sich (infolge irgendwelcher Umstände) in Wohlgefallen auf. Sollte das Geschäft dann letztlich wirklich platzen, dann wirst Du selbst alles Mögliche tun müssen, um Dich am Ende schadlos zu halten.


----------



## Counselor (13 Oktober 2004)

Frage mal bei deiner Bank, ob sie die Überweisung zurückbuchen können. Das kostet zwar eventuell Gebühr, verringert aber den Schaden.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2004)

Das mit dem "Überweisung Rückgängigmachen" ist nicht so einfach. Das geht meist nur am selben Tag, höchstens noch am nächsten. Sobald das Geld dem Empfänger gutgeschrieben wurde geht nichts mehr.
Siehe folgender Text:
_Die Frist für den Widerruf von Überweisungsaufträgen ist seit Mitte August 1999 in dem sogenannten Überweisungsgesetz (BGBl Nr. 39 vom 26.7.1999) geregelt. Hiernach kann der Überweisungsauftrag nur solange widerrufen werden, wie der Betrag noch nicht endgültig auf dem Konto des Begünstigten zur Verfügung gestellt wurde (§ 676 a Abs. 4 BGB). Mit der Gutschrift auf dem Empfänger-Konto wird der Überweisungsauftrag somit unwiderruflich und der Zahlende muss sich dann gegebenenfalls unmittelbar an den Empfänger wenden, wenn er sein Geld zurückhaben will. _
Quelle: http://www.urbs.de/archiv/geld/change.htm?geld135.htm


----------



## Plattenputzer (13 Oktober 2004)

Die Artikelnummer ist: 5121230756. 

Der Compi wurde als neu (athlon 2500+, 512 Mb Ram, DVD-Brenner, 80 Gb Festplatte), selbstgebaut mit 17 Zoll Monitor und WinXP-Lizenz ausgeschrieben.
Das besondere war das Gehäuse: Ein Aluwerkzeugkoffer.
Ersteigert für 251 Euro + 20 Euro für UPS-Versand. 

Ich weiß, es ist naiv, aber ich dachte, wenn der Verkäufer mit Abholung einverstanden ist, kann ich von seiner Seriosität ausgehen. Denkste. 

Bei der Bank habe ich wegen Überweisungsstorno nachgefragt:
Geht laut Auskunft der Bankfrau nur bei einem offensichtlichen Irrtum wie Zahlendreher in der Kontonummer oder falscher Kommastelle beim Betrag.
Das hätte ich zwar behaupten können, wäre mir dabei aber selbst unseriös vorgekommen.
D.


----------



## Reducal (13 Oktober 2004)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Was immer Du machst nicht vergessen den Ebay-Käuferschutz einschalten
> http://pages.ebay.de/help/confidence/problems-fraud.html
> Wenn Du diese Voraussetzungen einhält bekommst Du relativ einfach bis zu 175 Euro erstattet.


Der Nutzer ist von Ebay ausgeschlossen worden. Du solltest unbedingt den von Teleton geposteten Link verwenden, damit wenigstens noch ein bisschen was (ersatzweise) von dem Geld gerettet werden kann.


----------



## Plattenputzer (13 Oktober 2004)

Ja, ihr habt recht, ist besser als in den Mond kucken. 
Ich berichte dann, wie Ebay reagiert hat. 
Frage am Rande:
Woher weißt du, dass der Verkäufer von Ebay ausgeschlossen wurde?
(Bei meiner Recherche laß ich nur was von "Mitgliedschaft beendet"
D.


----------



## Reducal (13 Oktober 2004)

...das sagt doch schon alles. Wenn Typen sich in dem Portal nachweislich nicht an Recht, Gesetz und die AGB halten, werden sie ausgeschlossen - und das siehrt dann eben so aus.


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Oktober 2004)

Mal zum Nachlesen, wie so etwas weiter gehen (und auch enden) kann:

Billigteil statt angespriesener Ware

Wichtiger (Vor)Schritt: Adresse des Schuldners muss bekannt sein - sonst bringt's alles nix.


----------



## Plattenputzer (14 Oktober 2004)

Die Billigteilgeschichte kann sich ja noch lange hinziehen. Nicht locker lassen!

Nun habe ich leider keine Rechtsschutzversicherung und wurstle deshalb erst mal weiter.
Folgendes will ich morgen abend an den Verkäufer per Einschreiben loslassen. Falls grobe Fehler oder unglückliche Formulierungen drin sind, wäre ich für Anregungen dankbar.
D.



An
VK
xxgasse x
xxxxx Ydorf


Betreff: ebay-Vertrag Art. xyz


Sehr geehrte Frau VK, 

Sie haben unter dem Ebay-Mitgliedsnamen „xxxx“ in Ebay  einen Computer samt Monitor und Zubehör angeboten. Ihr Verkaufsangebot wurde in Ebay unter der Artikelnummer xyz geführt. 
Mit der Abgabe des Höchstgebotes von 251 Euro durch mich wurde mit Beendigung der Ebay-Auktion am 7.09.2004 ein Kaufvertrag zwischen uns geschlossen. 
Nach dem wir fernmündlich eine Versendung des betreffenden Artikels per United Parcel Service (UPS) und eine Vergütung für die Versandkosten mit dem Betrag von  20 Euro vereinbart hatten, habe ich Ihnen den Gesamtbetrag von 271 Euro überwiesen.
Den Erhalt des Betrages haben Sie per Email bestätigt.
Nach dem die Lieferung der Ware auch nach längerem Zeitraum nicht erfolgte, haben sie am 27.9.2004 per Email behauptet, die Ware am 24.9.2004 per UPS versendet zu haben.
Nach dem ich Sie daraufhin aufforderte, mir den UPS-Sendungsidentcode mitzuteilen, um die Versendung der Ware nachzuweisen, haben Sie mir am 29.9.2004 per Email zugesichert, diesen Nachweis bis zum 30.9.2004 zu erbringen. 

Weder haben Sie mir bis zum heutigen Tage den UPS-Sendungsidentcode mitgeteilt, noch wurde die Ware geliefert.

Ich trete daher vom Kaufvertrag zurück. 

Ich fordere Sie hiermit auf, bis zum 25.10.2004 den Betrag von 271 Euro auf mein Konto (Kontonummer xxx)
Xbank (Bankleitzahl xxxx) zu überweisen. 

Sollten Sie dieser Forderung  bis zum gesetzten Termin nicht nachgekommen sein, sehe ich mich gezwungen einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gegen Sie zu erwirken und Strafanzeige gegen Sie zu stellen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Oktober 2004)

Noch etwas zum Nachdenklich-Werden:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51999



> Schwieriger sei der Schutz gegen Betrüger, die Diebesgut anbieten. Immer mehr Hehler entdeckten das Medium Internet für sich, sagte Bagger. "Die Hemmschwelle ist weitaus geringer, weil sie kein persönliches Verkaufsgespräch führen müssen, also nicht lügen oder schauspielern müssen." Leidtragender sei letztlich der Käufer. "Weil man an gestohlener Ware kein Eigentum erwerben kann, ist deren Kauf umsonst." Bagger rät daher, bei Schleuderpreisen etwa für Computer oder Videokameras misstrauisch zu werden. "Der Preis und die Ware müssen noch in einem Verhältnis stehen."


----------



## Plattenputzer (15 Oktober 2004)

Unter anderem deshalb will ich ja vom Kaufvertrag zurück treten.
Ich befürchte, der Verkäufer ist nicht koscher. Soll er seine Ware behalten.


----------



## Reducal (15 Oktober 2004)

Vom Vertrag zurück treten, nur weil einem der andere nicht symphatisch ist - geht denn das?


----------



## Plattenputzer (15 Oktober 2004)

Nein, zurücktreten will ich, weil der Verkäufer den Vertrag, trotz mehrfachem Nachhaken nicht erfüllt. 
Übrigends empfiehlt auch Ebay bei Nichtlieferung ein Schreiben mit Vertragsrücktritt an den Verkäufer zu senden. (Ich vermute mal, das ist ein juristisch notwendiger Schritt um danach weitere Schritte einleiten zu können)
Falls der Verkäufer nach Erhalt des Einschreibens die Ware doch noch versendet, sieht man weiter. Allein, mir fehlt der Glaube.
Außerdem wär's mir inzwischen wirklich lieber, die Kohle zurück zu bekommen, soll er den Rechner behalten. 
Wie gesagt, der Verkäufer erscheint mir unseriös und falls doch noch geliefert wird, werde ich die Lieferung genauestens prüfen.


----------



## Counselor (15 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Vertrag zurück treten, nur weil einem der andere nicht symphatisch ist - geht denn das?


Voraussetzungen für den Rücktritt vom Vertrag:

1) Vertrag
2) Leistung fällig
3) Leistungsverzögerung
4) Frist zur Leistung gesetzt

http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/323.html


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Oktober 2004)

Nur mal zur Überlegung:

Alle Maßnahmen klappen nur, wenn du den Typen findest.

Dann kannst du nach deiner Wahl (unter gewissen Voraussetzungen)

a) Erfüllung zum vereinbarten Preis verlangen, oder
b) zurück treten.

Ich finde eigentlich a) immer die charmantere Lösung ...


----------



## Plattenputzer (18 Oktober 2004)

Danke für eure Anregungen.
Leider habe ich das Einschreiben schon vorher losgeschickt, sonst hätte ich noch reingeschrieben, dass der Verkäufer bis zur festgesetzten Frist wahlweise auch liefern kann. Ich bin ja kein Unmensch.
Jetzt warte ich mal bis zum 25.ten.
Vielleicht reagiert der Verkäufer ja noch und alles löst sich in Wohlgefallen auf. 
Ich melde mich, wenns Neuigkeiten gibt.


----------



## Plattenputzer (26 Oktober 2004)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten.
Gestern lief ja die Frist ab, die ich gesetzt habe, also habe ich schon mal einen kleinen Spaziergang zur Wache gemacht, um mich zu erkundigen, welche Unterlagen ich für eine Betrugsanzeige mitbringen muß. 
Ich bekam eine Information, die vielleicht auch für andere interessant ist: 
Laut Polizeibeamten kann die Staatsanwaltschaft die ermittelten Adressdaten eines Kontobesitzers auch ohne anwaltliche Akteneinsicht herausrücken, wenn sie zur Durchsetzung zivilrechtlicher Ansprüche vom Anzeigeerstatter benötigt werden. 
Ist aber wohl Ermessenssache.

In meinem Falle aber auch gar nicht mehr nötig. 
Heute kam ein Einschreiben vom Verkäufer als Antwort auf mein Einschreiben, das ich weiter oben gepostet habe. Die Adresse die ich habe, stimmt also. 

Das Schreiben selbst, ohne Briefkopf, mit der förmlichen Anrede „Hallo“ eröffnet mir, das der Verkäufer ein Insolvenzverfahren am Hals hat, nennt den Insolvenzverwalter und dann kommt die Bitte, meine Kontodaten zu zusenden, dann würde er mir das Geld zurücküberweisen.
??? Diese Daten stehen doch groß und deutlich in meinem Schreiben an ihn und wenn er das verschlampert hat auf seinem Kontoauszug.
Will der Zeit schinden, um einer Anzeige zu entgehen? Oder geht’s um irgendwelche Fristen die ich verpennen soll? 
Was meint ihr, soll ich die Kontodaten noch mal übermitteln, oder mich gleich an den Insolvenzverwalter wenden oder doch lieber sofort Anzeige erstatten? Schließlich habe ich einen gültigen Kaufvertrag und das Geld überwiesen, habe also Eigentum erworben. Nur mit dem Besitz ist Essig. 
Oder fließt das alles in die Insolvenzmasse und ich bin der Depp bei der Geschichte?


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2004)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> ....soll ich die Kontodaten noch mal übermitteln...


MEn ja! Du hast ja eh nichts zu verlieren, da Du die Daten bereits einmal mitgeteilt hattest. Den Insolvenzverwalter kannst Du in zwei Wochen, nach Ablauf einer letzten Frist, immer noch kontaktieren. Blos die Anzeige, befürchte ich, bringt dem Verdächtigen lediglich Probleme aber Dir nicht Dein Geld zurück.


----------



## Insider (26 Oktober 2004)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Polizeibeamten kann die Staatsanwaltschaft die ermittelten Adressdaten eines Kontobesitzers auch ohne anwaltliche Akteneinsicht herausrücken, wenn sie zur Durchsetzung zivilrechtlicher Ansprüche vom Anzeigeerstatter benötigt werden.


Das mit der anwaltschaftlichen Akteneinsicht ist Quatsch - das kann ein Anwalt machen, der Ansicht in die Gerichtsakten haben möchte. Die Banken teilen Bestandsdaten den ermittlenden Behörden nahezu immer mit, da allein wegen eines eingesetzten Ermittlungsverfahrens, das berechtigte Interesse zur Aufklärung einer Straftat höherwertig ist, als der Schutz von Kundendaten. Bei bestimmten Konstellationen erteilen die Banken die Auskünfte bereits der Polizei, manchmal braucht es ein ordentliches Ersuchen einer Staatsanwaltschaft und, wenn alle Stricke reißen, gibt es die Auskunft eben auf einen richterlichen Beschluss hin. Für die staatlichen Mühlen ist das alles kein Problem.


----------



## Teleton (26 Oktober 2004)

Unter www.insolvenzbekanntmachungen.de kannst Du nachschauen ob Dein Verkäufer tatasächlich platt ist. Die Suche dort ist leider etwas hakelig und nicht alle Bundesländer machen mit.


----------



## Plattenputzer (26 Oktober 2004)

@ insider
Dass die Ermittlungsbehörden mit Leichtigkeit an die Daten der Bank kommen, ist klar. 
Nur wie der Anzeigenerstatter an die ermittelten Daten kommt, war unklar.

@ teleton
Ich habe inzwischen die Telephonnummer und Adresse des Anwaltsbüros ermittelt.
(Verkäufer nannte mir nur den Namen).
Ergebnis einens Anrufes dort: 
Insolvenzverfahren wurde gegen den Ehegatten des Verkäufers eröffnet. 
Weitere Auskünfte am Telephon nicht möglich. 
Ehegatte? Sippenhaft? Ausrede? 
Was nun?


----------



## Plattenputzer (8 November 2004)

Die Neuigkeit ist, dass es keine Neuigkeiten gibt. 
Ich habe dem Verkäufer vor etwa zwei Wochen noch mal meine Bankdaten übermittelt und eine letzte Frist bis zum 5.11 gesetzt, auch Rückzahlung in Raten angeboten, war also außerordentlich freundlich.
Reaktion: Null. 
Ebay hat sich wegen Käuferschutz auch nicht wieder gemeldet. 
Nun sitz ich da mit meinem Zorn und überlege ob ich mit dem Insolvenzverwalter in Kontakt treten soll oder lieber gleich Anzeige erstatten; Bringt mir zwar mein Geld nicht unbedingt zurück, schreckt aber den Verkäufer vielleicht doch noch auf. Vielleicht.....
Mit Insolvenzverwaltern habe ich überhaupt keine Erfahrungen, weiß also nicht mal, ob ich meine Forderung jetzt ihm mitteilen muß und was dann passieren könnte.
D.


----------



## Reducal (8 November 2004)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> ... überlege ob ich mit dem Insolvenzverwalter in Kontakt treten soll oder lieber gleich Anzeige erstatten...


Ich würde den Verwalter schon mal anrufen und fragen, wie´s steht. Die Anzeige bringt dem Beschuldigten zwar (zeitverzögert) etwas Ärger, ansonsten für Dich aber keinen Erfolg. Mach´ doch beides, kaputter wird die Sache davon nicht. Du könntest dem anderen dann sogar noch ein "freundliches" Schreiben nachsenden, in dem Du ihn darauf aufmerksam machst, dass Du unter dem AZ ... bei der Behörde ... Anzeige erstattet hast. Nun solltest Du normaler Weise einen Strafantrag stellen - damit könntest Du dann auch noch feilschen - teile dem anderen mit, dass Du Dir überlegst, den gestellten Strafantrag binnen drei Monaten wieder zurück zu ziehen, falls er doch noch erfüllt oder das Geld zurück schickt. Vielleicht weiß der, was das bedeutet und lenkt dann doch noch ein.


----------



## Stan (11 November 2004)

*ebay Käuferschutz*

Moin!

Wenn du einen Käuferschutz Antrag bei ebay stellst, müssen verschiedene Bedingungen erfüllt sein (Details bitte selbst nachlesen). Sollte von ebay keine Antwort kommen -  nachhaken.

Der ebay Käuferschutz ersetzt Dir Deinen Verlust, abzüglich 25,- €, es sei denn Du hast eine ebay Karte. Die Forderung mußt Du bei dieser Vorgehensweise ebay überlassen....mein ich... 

Mbmn der beste Weg, wenn es möglich ist.  Die 25 € sind in diesem Fall ein preiswertes Lehrgeld.
Btw. Treuhandkonto hätte ca. 4-6 € gekostet.
Ich hatte auch gerade einen (leicht) zweifelhaften Verkäufer und da ich auch einmal unvorsichtig war.... :bigcry:  :wall:  :wall: , wollte ich das über Treuhand abwickeln. Er hat es mir dann auf Vertrauensbasis -  ohne Vorkasse - per Einschreiben geschickt. Nach Funktionprüfung (Ram) habe ich das Geld am gleichen Tag überwiesen.  Dazu noch einen screenshot an den Vk. 

Gruß

Stan


----------



## Plattenputzer (11 November 2004)

Ich werde am Wochenende mal mit allen Unterlagen zu Polizei gehen. 
Dort werde ich mir auch die Sache mit dem Strafantrag genau erklären lassen, die ist mir noch etwas unklar. 
Ich habe beschlossen, Anzeige zu erstatten. Zwar will ich niemanden unnötig in Schwiergigkeiten bringen, aber der Verkäufer belügt mich 
(Paket angeblich schon verschickt, später dann Behauptung insolvent zu sein, obwohl der Ehegatte insolvent ist, dann "bitte Kontodaten nochmal mitteilen" ....)
und das finde ich gar nicht nett. Das scheint mir Methode zu sein und erhöht meine Lust mit dem großen Hammer draufzuhauen.

Was den Käuferschutz betrifft:
Laut Ebay steht es mir frei, zusätzlich zivil- und strafrechtliche Schritte einzuleiten. Trotzdem werde ich mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erstmal warten, bis Ebay meinen Käuferschutzantrag entschieden hat.


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2004)

*Antrag auf Käuferschutz*

N' Abend!

So sieht das Schreiben aus, das von e. geschickt wird, wenn ein Käuferschutzantrag gestellt wurde:

Den entscheidenden Teil habe ich hervorgehoben.

-------------schnipp---------schnapp-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


_Sehr geehrte/r  ...............  ,  

wir haben Ihren Kaeuferschutzantrag zur eBay-Artikelnummer .................. 
mit dem 

Aktenzeichen ............ ueberprueft und festgestellt, dass die 
Voraussetzungen 

fuer die Inanspruchnahme des Kaeuferschutzes grundsätzlich erfuellt 
sind, so 

dass wir die Kaeuferschutzsumme an Sie auszahlen koennen.  

Fuer die abschliessende Bearbeitung Ihres Antrages auf Kaeuferschutz 

benoetigen wir noch Ihre Unterschrift am Ende dieser E-Mail unter der 

Abtretungserklärung sowie eine Kopie des originalen Kontoauszuges 
bezueglich 

der an den Verkaeufer erfolgten Zahlung. Sollten Sie den Kaufpreis per 

Nachnahme beglichen haben, genuegt die Kopie eines Nachweises hierueber.


Wir moechten Sie nun bitten, diese E-Mail auszudrucken, zu 
unterschreiben 

und mit der Kopie des originalen Kontoauszuges bzw. des entsprechenden 

Zahlungsnachweises per Fax + 49 (0)30- 6908 8225  oder per Post an uns 
zu 

senden.  

Unsere Anschrift lautet:  

eBay International AG
Fraud Protection Program 
Postfach 239
14526 Stahnsdorf  

Bitte beachten Sie, dass der Betrag erst ueberwiesen werden kann, wenn 
wir 

dieses Schreiben und den Zahlungsnachweis erhalten haben.  

Mit dem Zusenden der unterschriebenen E-Mail bestaetigen Sie (als 

eBay-Mitglied), dass Sie die Aktuellen AGB von eBay akzeptieren. Die AGB

koennen sie unter http://pages.ebay.de/help/policies/user-agreement.html

nachlesen.  

Abtretungserklärung:  

*Mit Erhalt der oben genannten Käuferschutzsumme trete ich in gleicher 
Höhe 

alle mir zustehenden Rechte aus meinem Vertrag mit dem Verkäufer des 

Artikels mit der eBay-Artikelnummer ................ an die eBay International
AG ab.

*

------------------------------------------------------
Ort, Datum                      Unterschrift



------------schnapp-----------schnipp-----------------------------------------------------------------------


Gruß

Stan_


----------



## Plattenputzer (12 November 2004)

"trete ich in gleicher Höhe ..... ab"
Ist ja nur fair. Sonst würde ich ja, falls der Verkäufer doch noch rücküberweist doppelt kassiert haben. Nur dumm das in diesem Fall der Betrag mit 271 Euro höher ist, als die Käuferschutzauszahlung. 
Ich vermute, das anzustrebende zivilrechtliche Verfahren müsste sich dann nur noch um die Restsumme drehen, oder der Verkäufer hat eben irgendwann zwei Klagen am Hals, eine von Ebay über die abgetretene Summe und eine von mir über die Restsumme. 
Oder denke ich da gerade falsch?


----------



## BenTigger (12 November 2004)

> *trete ich alle mir zustehenden Rechte aus meinem Vertrag mit dem Verkäufer des
> Artikels mit der eBay-Artikelnummer ................ an die eBay International
> AG ab. *


Damit dürftest du auch den Klageweg nicht mehr beschreiten, da du keinen Vertrag mehr mit dem Verkäufer hast. Die sind damit an E-Bay übergegangen, würde ich als Rechtslaie sagen. (tu i ch aber nicht  ) da mir unklar ist, ob für die Restsumme Rechte erhalten bleiben.... Da wäre es sicher besser, einen RA deines Vertrauens zu befragen.


----------



## Plattenputzer (12 November 2004)

Stimmt, auf den zweiten Blick seh ich jetzt auch dass die Formulierung etwas Gummiartiges an sich hat. 
Zusätzlich schleicht sich bei mir der Gedanke ein:
271 - 175 von Ebay = 96 Euro Schaden. Selbst wenn ich könnte, tue ich mir wegen 96 Euro den nervigen Klageweg an?
Andererseits ist das immer noch viel Geld für mich.


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2005)

@ BenTiggerMod

ist zwar ein alter Thread, aber du kannst
 nicht Dinge aus dem Zusammenhang reissen.



> Mit Erhalt der oben genannten Käuferschutzsumme trete
> 
> --------------  ich in gleicher Höhe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




hast mich ganz schön ins grübeln gebracht.
Mußte gestern nämlich auch sowas schreiben und da die [ edit]  von EBay zu blöde war mir eine Erklärung zu geben was für eine Ab.Erklärung die haben will fanf ich euch, google sei dank.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2005)

Die Erklärung bekommt man zugeschickt, wenn der Ebay-Käuferschutz erfolgreich von Ebay angenommen wurde - also zuerst beantragen, wenn noch nicht erfolgt.


----------



## BenTigger (3 November 2005)

@Tyler

Dann lies nicht nur Einzelpostings, sondern den ganzen Thread. Dann wäre dir auch das Zitat geläufig gewesen.


----------

